# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  je li noćno dojenje psihološka /emocionalna potreba?

## osobica

curka ima 19 mj, još sisa po noći..općenito jako puno sisa..
želim ju odviknuti, ali je teško.. ne pali ni voda, ni duda, ni maženje- kad se budi- traži samo cicu.. nisam tip koji bih ju pustila da plače.. a sve i da jesam, nije baš ugodno kad u 3 ujutro i slabo izoliranoj zgradi odjekuju njeni urlici.. :Rolling Eyes: 

znam da to više nije nikakva fizička potreba... ali, *da li im to u toj dobi zbilja treba kao emocionalna potreba?*

ili bih jednostavno trebala stisnuti zube i pustiti ju da se "milom ili silom" odvikne od noćnih dojenja  koji me užasno iscrpljuju, jer naravno radim i svaki radni dan mi počinje u 5 ujutro..

dakle- moje pitanje je- je li u dobi od 19 mj cicanje NOĆU zaista emocionalna potreba ili je to sad samo navika koja mene iscrpljuje? 
jer ,a ko im to emocionalno  zaista treba-ajd, onda bih pričekala da bude spremna reći cici pa-pa, istrpila bih još neko vrijeme... ali ako nije potreba- onda mislim da moramo završiti s noćnim hranjenjem...

----------


## sirius

Noćno dojenje u dobi od 19 mj. je emocionalna potreba koja tebe iscrpljuje.
To ne znaći da ti više MORAŠ provoditi noćno dojenje ako ti ne odgovara, možeš dijtetu ponuditi i drugačiji način zadovoljavanje emocionalne potrebe za blizinom, te ponuditi drugačiji način uspavljivanja.

----------


## osobica

e, al znaš što mene sad muči...

otpočetka sam puštala malu da se u svakom pogledu razvija i raste tempom i ritmom koji njoj paše.. dojila na zahtjev.. ubila se od muke dok je 3 mj štrajkala na sisi, nikad ju nisam puštala da plače... pazila na njene emocionalne potrebe u svakom trenutku.. it..itd..  

i sad- cura mi od rujna ide u jaslice, od siječnja KONAČNO konstantno nakon što je prvo polugodište često bila bolesna.. i sad mene muči da li ću napraviti nekakvu štetu na emocionalnoj bazi ako sad zabranim noćno cicanje?

kužim da sam možda malo preopterećena, ali isto tako ne želim joj zbog toga prirediti nekakvu traumu ili veću tugu ili kako da se već izrazim..

strah me da joj na neki način ne naškodim..jel me kužiš?

je li moj strah opravdan? ili iracionalan i potpuno bezvezan...?

----------


## casa

Ja, kao laik i mama troje djece, mislim da joj više škodiš ako ne napraviš ono što tebi treba, a tebi treba san. Isto tako mislim da i kad ukinete noćno dojenje nećete možda nužno ukinuti i noćna buđenja, ali tada bi i netko drugi mogao uspavati malenu. Ja sam prvu dvojicu dojila 13 odnosno 18 mjeseci, a najmlađeg još dojim( ima 17 mjeseci), n5 mjeseci sam imala i tandem, i stvarno sam za dojenje, ali onda kad je djetetu potrebno a majci izdržljivo. Ono, dijete kako raste tako upoznaje ne samo svijet oko sebe nego i majku i uči njene granice i tako uči samo postavljati svoje granice.

----------


## čokolada

Meni je noćnog dojenja bilo dosta s mislim isto 19 mj., i dalje se uspavljivala dojeći, ali po noći bih je ušuškala blizu sebe i ponudila joj ruku. Prije  spavanja sam joj par dana odlučno govorila da sad može cicat, ali da onda cica spava dok ne izađe sunce i da me može držati za ruku ako se probudi. Prošlo je gotovo bezbolno. 

Ruku je pustila tek poslije 4. rođendana  :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## Bubica

moje je iskustvo da sto smo manje bile skupa po danu da su se nocna dojenja intenzivirala tako da mi je normalno da ti mala vise trazi nocnog dojenja posebice sada kada je krenula u vrtić, privikavanje...
slazem se, također, i s time da ti moras biti na čistu sa svojom odlukom, vjerujem da je gore po dijete "trpiti" noćna nacicavanja i davati to djetetu do znanja nego ukinui ih...

Moja ima skoro četiri, doji još uvijek i danju i noću i tek je sada, zadnjih dana spremna prihvatiti, kada se previše po noći nacicava, moju konstataciju da se cice sada trebaju malo odmoriti - okrene se i nastavi mirno spavati. Moja je oduvjek granica bila upravo oko četvrte godine, tada je stariji bio spreman odreći se dude bez drame, očekujem da ćemo ovo ljeto, kada budemo više zajedno, F i ja oprostiti se i od dojenja.

----------


## S2000

Kad je imao 18 mj otisla sam na poslovni put par dana.  Kad sam se vratila nije vise pitao cicu... Do tad je cicao po noci po 5 puta i bio veliki cicoljubac... Uskoro je poceo spavati cijelu noc bez budenja... A ja, ja jednako isrpljena i s budenjima i bez budenja... 
Emocionalna potreba jest, samo je pitanje koliko si ti dugo spremna na to ako ti je teze i teze. Ne vjerujem da ce joj to puno naskoditi, nadoknadit cete na drugim poljima (igra, pricanje, zagrljaji..)..

----------


## ana.m

Moja se po noći toliko nacicavala (spavala je s nama u krevetu), da smo joj kupili kinderbet s nekih 17 mjeseci otprilike i preselili je u krevetič do našeg kreveta.
Nisam jednostavno vipe mogla. 
Sad ima 18 mjeseci i po noći se budi jednom, ponekad niti jednom. Naravno na cicanje.
S time da se ona uredno prehiti s kinderbeta k nama, doplazi do mene i pocica. Mogla bi ona tako dugo, dugo, ali...nakon nekog vremena, cca 10-ak minuta, možda 15, uzmem joj cicu i okrenem joj leđa, tj. legnem na trbuh, eventualno je samo glava prema njoj. Preljena sam je prebacivati nazad u kimb. 

Umara me, dosta. Nekad više nekad manje. Doduše, ja spavam po noći, nisam ja zbog toga nenaspavana. Ali općenito me umara. Pa kad mi se jednostavno više ned dojiti, kažem joj da je cica bubana i da je sada dosta. I prek dana me zna to baš izluditi. Ona bi mogla svako malo da sam joj na usluzi. I strašno je cendrava ako sam ja blizu.
Kad nema mene doma, muž kaže, drugo dijete...
Ali ne znam...Ionako me premalo ima (ogotovo kad sam u popodnevnoj smjeni)pa mi je žao oduzeti joj to. Nekako se nadam da će sama "reći dosta". 

Zpravo mi je naaajgore, ako kasno legnem...dođem u sobu....taman se pokrijem i sklopim oči i eto ti nje.
Dođe mi da AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA od muke!

----------


## ana.m

> Kad je imao 18 mj otisla sam na poslovni put par dana.  Kad sam se vratila nije vise pitao cicu... Do tad je cicao po noci po 5 puta i bio veliki cicoljubac... Uskoro je poceo spavati cijelu noc bez budenja..*. A ja, ja jednako isrpljena i s budenjima i bez budenja...* 
> Emocionalna potreba jest, samo je pitanje koliko si ti dugo spremna na to ako ti je teze i teze. Ne vjerujem da ce joj to puno naskoditi, nadoknadit cete na drugim poljima (igra, pricanje, zagrljaji..)..


Ovo mi je tak poznato...kad sam nakon duuugo vremena (skoro dvije godine) noćnog buđenja i cicanja, s drugim djetetom, odspaval prvu noć u komadu od 8 sati, nisam mogla doći k sebi od iscrpljenosti...Valjda se organizam opustii i traži još i još i još odmora i sna....Bar se meni tako čini...Nekako kad sam u nekom movingu, kad se budim otprilike uvijek u sito vrijeme, tijelo se naviklo, postalo mu normalno, a onda kad sse opsuti nikako se zasititi.

mala ispravka, htjela sam reći da sam se budila više izcrpljena kad se prestala buditi po noći, nego kad je dojila...

----------


## winnerica

Moja najmlađa je isto 20 mj. skoro i nacicava se po noći samo ak je bolesna ili joj idu zubići. Zaspi isto na cici, po noći pocicka malo 2-3 x tijekom noći (spava s nama). Al je zato starija curka bila cico terminator, ta se s cice nije skidala, ni kad sam tandem dojila isto... Jedva sam je odviknula, još mi noćas veli prije spavanja da bi ona još cicala ak bi joj ja dala opet cicu, a ima 3 godine! Malo mi je to bilo preveč...

----------


## ana.m

E viš, moja već neko vrijeme...zapravo od kada spava u kimbu... ne zaspi na cici. Spustim je budnu u kimb i zaspe sama....s medom! Još bolje ak ju tata odnese, totalno druga priča, za mnom još i "cvili", moram svašta nešto glumatati pred njom da ne cvili za mnom nego da mi mahne pa-pa i zaspe. Ili mora biti jako umorna pa se samo "onesvjesti".
Kad ju tata nosi, drugo dijete.

----------


## osobica

hvala vam svima što ste se javili sa svojim iskustvima i savjetima..

ja , izgleda, još nisam načisto što da učinim.. mazanja bradavica s koječim mi se sad ne čine prikladnima- jer ne želim prestati dojiti po danu- ap mi se čini da bih je s tim samo zbunila.. po danu je cica super, po noći-bljak? 

s druge strane- stalno se mislim da ako sam mogla ovoliko dugo preživjeti sa noćnim buđenjima-valjda mogu još malo...

a s treće strane- danas sam išla kontrolirati štitnjaču, moguće da mi se vratila hipertireoza- a onda ćemo vidjeti.. rekli su mi da ako je manja terapija da se može dojiti.. za dva tjedna mi stižu nalazi- pa se sve mislim da izdržim barem još ta dva tjedna-jer ako budem morala potpuno prestati-da joj barem sad još ovo vrijeme dam potpuni gušt, a s druge strane- ako ne udem morala prestati zbog terapije- možda  da onda lagano krenem s noćnim odvikavanjem..


uf, kako je to teško.. 

zašto se jednostavno ne možemo s njima dogovoriti oko te cice? onak sporazumno.. da ne bude suza ni sa jedne strane...:D

----------


## S2000

Ma mi zene kompliciramo.. I ja sam imala sto planova i ideja... Al sve se rijesi, prije ili kasnije. Pitanje je samo tko ce prvi reci da je dovoljno- dijete ili mama. 
Dok se god mislis bi li ili ne bi prestala- nemoj prestati. Jednom kad budes znala da je vrijeme za kraj - onda prestani. 
Ako dijete u medjuvremenu prestane samo- opet dobro. Ako ne zeli prestati - e morat ce ako mama kaze da je gotovo. 

Neki dan sam nakon 2 godine spavala 9 sati u komadu. Sutradan mi ni 2 kave nisu pomogle, glava me bolila a ja se osjecala kao da me tenk pregazio. To mi je bio sok za organizam  :Smile:  inace spavam 6 sati dnevno.

----------


## S2000

Dosad sam bila na 4 poslovna puta i imala sam prilike prospavati noc u komadu a ja sam se i dalje budila par puta po noci...

----------


## Dojilja

evo ja se javljam na ovu temu da nebi otvarala novu. danas sam totalno poludila jer ne mogu vise podnjeti djetetovo nasisavanje 24 sata na dan. ima  25 mj. i otkako je dosao iz rodilista ja moram stalno biti na usluzi. po noci se jos uvijek budi i po 10 puta da bi dojio, stalno me budi, ujutro se probudim sa bolnim bradavicama od tolikog navlacenja. po danu je ista stvar. spava po 2 sata i u tih 2 sata se probudi i po 4,5 x i onda ja moram leci sa njime da bi dojio. ne moram ni napisati da se ne zna nikako druacije uspavati nego dojenjem. meni je vise puuuuna kapa! cak sam se i posvadala sa mm jer sam negdje morala ispucati frustraciju. bole me i kukovi od tog stalnog lezanja uz njega. pocelo mi je ici na zivce i dojenje ali bih mogla jos izdurat samo da me ne sisa po noci. danas popodne mu nisam htjela dati sisu ali sam popustila nakon sto je urlao i izvijao se po podu kao u Egzorcistu. sva sam mu ljuta dala sisu i doslovno predurala dok nije pao u san. metode od E. Pantley nam ne pale. mene sve to taaaako umara i nervira da ne mogu opisati i jednostavno zelim prestati sa tim nocnim nasisavanjima. ali kako? najgore mi je kada ga vidim kako place i onda se bojim da mu ne nabijam neku traumu i da mi zbog toga nece zamjerati cijeli zivot. znam da je pretjerivanje ali bojim se za njeovo psihicko zdravlje kada je tako ovisan.
na rubu sam da preduram bilokakvo urlanje i vrisku samo da to vise prestane. mislila sam da ga pripremam jedno 10ak dana, da mu ponavljam da se siki po danu a ne po noci i ona mu ukinuti to. jeli to dobra metoda? 
ima li jos mama da su prosle isto kao i ja i kako se nose na griznjom savijesti? 

uzasno mi je zao sto on ne zna sam smanjiti nego i dan danas doji isto kao da je jucer dosao iz rodilista. mislila sam da ce s vremenom traziti sve manje i manje ali ne. onda si mislim da pricekam da bude veci, mozda to lakse podnese, ali tada ce mozda samo biti sposobniji da jace urla.

ne znam sta da radim. poluditi cu. HELP!

----------


## alef

Moj za dva dana puni dvije godine. Ta nasisavanja su pocela tek sa 18 mj, do tad je bilo super (2-3 budjenja po 5 min od 22 do 9)...
Nekih  desetak dana oko moje menstruacije je uzasan, stalno trazi i po danu i po noci, ostatak mjeseca je podnosljivo. Ali meni dosta, pa sad po danu pokusavam distrakciju paznje. Ako nismo sami kuci citav dan, pali odlicno. Jucer recimo je dojio u 7:20, 13:20, 22:20, onda oko  4, pa jutros. Dakle, samo da se uspava ili nastavi spavati. 
Ovo smanjivanje pokusavam da mu ukidanje ne bi bilo naglo i traumaticno, a i zbog produkcije. 

Ako bi uspjela svesti samo na jedno dnevno, bilo bi super. Ali, zadovoljna sam i sa 4 u 24 sata. P

Pokusaj i ti tako, prije nego trazi i zapne ko magare izvedi ga van, daj mu neku igracku koju voli, luduraj se... Takodjer, meni pali da nisam u fokusu, tj. da ne sjedim s njim na podu, ne uzimam ga na krilo okrenutim prema sebi i sl. Jer tako cim mu dodju sise u nivo ociju odmah trazi.

----------


## Beti3

> ne znam sta da radim. poluditi cu. HELP!


Kako ne znaš? Reci NE i gotovo. Roditelj mora znati kada reći NE. I reći i držati se toga. Ako si sigurna u svoju odluku, tada ju provedi bez odlaganja. Jer, bit će u tvom i djetetovu životu itekako čestih NE, pa što prije to naučiš provesti, to bolje i za njega i za tebe.

----------


## klara

Moja je s 21 mjesec prestala s nocnim dojenjem sama, ja nisam nista poduzimala. Jos trazi ako se probudi placuci, ali to nije svaku noc i sve je rjedje.

----------


## monti

Evo nadam se da je ova tema još aktivna.
Ja spadam minimalno pod 5 tema na ovom forumu, pa se nadam da sam izabrala dobar post. :Laughing: 
Dakle, dojim bebu od 10 mjeseci i željela bih ukinuti noćno dojenje.Koliko sam shvatila ti noćni obroci nisu nutritivno bitni, a to je ono što me i muči, pa se nadam da sam dobro shvatila. :Unsure: 
Namjeravam to napraviti bez ikakvih nadomjestaka, tipa voda, čaj, nego zagrljaji i pričanje.Znam da će biti puno plakanja, ali nadam se uspjehu.
Inače trudna sam 28 tjedana, bebu  :Heart: namjeravam dojiti (ovo ostalo preko dana) do godine dana, dakle još dva mjeseca, a beba 2   :Heart:  (samo da bude sveeeee u redu) će se roditi za 3 mjeseca (dakle razlika je 13 mjeseci).Tako da ću imati mjesec dana "mirovanja" od cickanja..Inače moram mirovati,ne strogo, ali paziti se!
Eto, molim za savjet da li je noćno dojenje nutritivno ipak bitno za bebu od 10 mj. i da li je moguće izvesti ovo što namjeravam, ovako  kako namjeravam?? :Naklon: 
Hvala!!!
e da, za tandem, mislim da nisam stvorena

----------


## sirius

Da, pitanje je da li je beba sa 10 mj. spremna izbaciti noćni obrok. Veći broj djece u toj dobi još - nije. Mislim da ti nitko ne moze reci da li tvoje dijete ima još uvijek i potrebu za hranom , a ne samo utjehom kroz dojenje.

----------


## monti

> Da, pitanje je da li je beba sa 10 mj. spremna izbaciti noćni obrok. Veći broj djece u toj dobi još - nije. Mislim da ti nitko ne moze reci da li tvoje dijete ima još uvijek i potrebu za hranom , a ne samo utjehom kroz dojenje.


 :Sad:  Nadam se da netko ima slično iskustvo, saznanje.. :Sad: 
hvala!

----------


## monti

P.S. Dnevno pojede 3 obroka dohrane, i povrće i voće i žitarice i meso, i jedan voćni međuobrok, plus što dojim na zahtjev, što bude i po 5 puta -ne brojim.

----------


## casa

Meni je razlika među djecom isto 13 mjeseci s tom razlikom da sam ja imala tandem. Zapravo, nisam imala plan prestati dojiti srednjeg prije pororda već sam bila uvjeravana od strane doktora da će mlijeko postepeno samo nestati u visokoj trudnoći, a da ako ostane to znači da to moj organizam može. Moj se srednji sin prestao buditi po noći s devet mjeseci pa smo tako ukinuli noćne podoje jer se on jednostavno više nije budio. Njemu očito noćni obrok nije trebao. S 10 mjeseci sam ja odlučila smanjiti broj podoja na tri u toku dana, pa na dva pa na jedan. I tako sam imala tandem 5 mjeseci. Ja sam broj podoja smanjivala jednako kao i s prvim sinom, onako kako se meni činilo normalnim. Naime, iako sam za dojenje meni se čini nekorisnim pa čak i štetnim za dijete da u dobi od 13 mjeseci siše kad god poželi. Nekako mi je važno da je sisa hrana, a da ja mogu smiriti, utješiti, ohrabriti i uspavati dijete bez obzira na sisu. Ono ja i danas svog 12 godišnjaka i smirujem i tješim i volim jednako kao i dok je dojio. Naravno, svatko bira za sebe... samo moje iskustvo

----------


## Rivendell

> Dosad sam bila na 4 poslovna puta i imala sam prilike prospavati noc u komadu a ja sam se i dalje budila par puta po noci...


Haha, ovako i ja  :Smile:

----------


## monti

> Meni je razlika među djecom isto 13 mjeseci s tom razlikom da sam ja imala tandem. Zapravo, nisam imala plan prestati dojiti srednjeg prije pororda već sam bila uvjeravana od strane doktora da će mlijeko postepeno samo nestati u visokoj trudnoći, a da ako ostane to znači da to moj organizam može. Moj se srednji sin prestao buditi po noći s devet mjeseci pa smo tako ukinuli noćne podoje jer se on jednostavno više nije budio. Njemu očito noćni obrok nije trebao. S 10 mjeseci sam ja odlučila smanjiti broj podoja na tri u toku dana, pa na dva pa na jedan. I tako sam imala tandem 5 mjeseci. Ja sam broj podoja smanjivala jednako kao i s prvim sinom, onako kako se meni činilo normalnim. Naime, iako sam za dojenje meni se čini nekorisnim pa čak i štetnim za dijete da u dobi od 13 mjeseci siše kad god poželi. Nekako mi je važno da je sisa hrana, a da ja mogu smiriti, utješiti, ohrabriti i uspavati dijete bez obzira na sisu. Ono ja i danas svog 12 godišnjaka i smirujem i tješim i volim jednako kao i dok je dojio. Naravno, svatko bira za sebe... samo moje iskustvo


Sviđa mi se!! :Very Happy:

----------


## aliana79

malena ima 8 i pol mjeseci. od kad smo dosli iz rodilista nocu jede po 4-5 puta. to smo uspjeli smanjiti na 2 puta prije nekih mjesec dana.dosla trodnevna viroza, nasisavanje cijelu noc,dobila i proljev pa je preporuka pedice bila hraniti svaka dva sata. krutu hranu bolesna nije htjela nikako. sad smo ozdravili ima  nekoliko dana no krutu hranunece nikako ili jedva par zlicica. cica danju, a nocu se vratili na staro nacicavanje. eto jedan po jedan korak naprijed pa tri nazad..

----------


## Ivac

svaki put kad izlaze zubići počne nasisavanje. Kad ju ja uspavljujem to je uvijek na cici, a kad ju moja teta (koja ju čuva preko dana) uspavljuje to onda funkcionira savršeno... mala legne, teta joj priča, mala zaspi. Ja sam pokušala tako nekoliko puta, ali ja imam cice i to njezine i gotovo. Jedno vrijeme me je počelo užasno nervirati, jer sad već ima 21mj, ali sad sam ok. Po noći se više ne budi, osim kad je frka sa zubima. Cica prije spavanja, buđenje u 6 ujutro cica, kad dođem s posla i ako joj treba utjeha u momentima kad je umorna i kenjkava... Razmišljala sam o odvikavanju, ali sad će krenuti u jaslice, tak da će joj to cickanje možda biti i od koristi. Čekat ću da njoj dosadi, osim ako ja ne popi... u međuvremenu. To je sad samo emocionalna potreba, ali zato moje djete nije ovisno o nekoj najdražoj igrački, ne navlači dudu po ustima cijeli dan, tako da si mislim da bi bilo u redu da dok god ima potrebu da joj to i priuštim. Ako se mama može nositi s time i ako može stisnut zube onda kad joj je već DOSTA, onda mislim da bi bilo dobro dojiti dok klinac ne odustane.

----------


## casa

I moji nemaju nikakvu igračku ni dud, samo srednji cucla prst ali to je radio od kad je rođen... Čini mi se da je to do karaktera... I baš zbog tih tješilica se meni čini da treba što ranije uspostaviti taj odnos sisa = hrana. Čini mi se da je kasnije teže....

----------


## tockica

Mislim da je kod moje malene to noćno nacicavanje bila samo navika koja je mene strašno iscrpljivala. Prije nego što sam prestala dojiti mislila sam da joj je potrebna moja blizina i bilo mi je jako teško prestati. Ali pošto me je to jako iscrpljivalo i po naputku nutricionistice da ukinem jutarnji podoj prestala sam potpuno dojiti s njenih 18 mjeseci. Do tada je dojila ujutro, naveče i po noći minimalno 3 puta, a ponekad cijelu noć. Nevjerojatno bezbolno je to prihvatila. Par dana je bila tužna ali prošlo je bez suza. Prvih par noći se još budila i ja bih ju tada podigla i nunala dok ne zaspi a nakon toga je počela spavati cijelu noć bez buđenja. Ja sam bila time potpuno šokirana. Kako je to moje dijete koje je bilo potpuno ovisno o mojoj blizini odjednom počelo spavati cijelu noć u komadu? Očito je i ona bila spremna prestati i to joj je bila samo navika. Prestati je teže bilo meni nego njoj.

----------


## alef

Ja jos dojim po noci iako sam dnevno dojenje gotovo sasvim ukinula. Ne znam da li je potreba ili navika, mom sisavcu je nedvojbeno veliki gust  :Smile:  a dojimo jos jer idem linijom manjeg otpora, u 3-5-7 ujutro mi je lakse prebacit ga kod sebe, pristekat i nastavit spavati nego da se probudi skroz i bude budan koji sat  :Smile:

----------


## bublica3

Moja mala ima 18 mj. Dojim je po danu cca 3-4 puta a po noći se budi jako često i traži..koji put se budi i svako sat -dva.  Volila bi po noći ukinit dojenje, ali ne znam na koji način. 
???

----------


## Nitenaja

Mi imamo 10 mjeseci,i unazad mjesec dana,ponoći cica i nacicava,ma neispavani smo svi,on bi bio na cici cijelu noć.To nije više hrana nego navika,preko dana pocicka 3-4 puta,ali ovo kad krene od ponoći do 4-5 h  :Nope: .
Vidim da i njemu i meni odugovlačenje da ukinem te noćne podoje samo otežava i kad cicka,nemože više navlačit te cicke u nedogled samo je još razdražljiv i cendrav.

----------


## littletunafish

nama je sinoć bila prva noć bez dojenja po noći. budio se malo češće ali nije bila baš velika drama. ima skoro 11 mj. i imam dojam da mu više ne treba to. plan mi je da mu po danu još dajem (obično to bude 2x, pred spavanja), i navečer prije spavanja, te ujutro. samo ne po noći.
s nadom da će se onda buđenja prorijediti. što mislite?

----------


## margaretica

> nama je sinoć bila prva noć bez dojenja po noći. budio se malo češće ali nije bila baš velika drama. ima skoro 11 mj. i imam dojam da mu više ne treba to. plan mi je da mu po danu još dajem (obično to bude 2x, pred spavanja), i navečer prije spavanja, te ujutro. samo ne po noći.
> s nadom da će se onda buđenja prorijediti. što mislite?


Naš se i dalje budi. Ima dvije godine, a noćno smo ukinuli prije nekih 2 mjeseca.

Razlika je jedino u tome da se je prije, kad bi se probudio, prikopčao na cicu i tako prikopčan spavao, a čim bi se ja pomakla opet bi se probudio i opet tražio cicu i tako unedogled tj do ujutro, a sada se probudi, kaže mama guji guji tj mama grli grli, ja ga grlim objema rukama i čim maknem ruku on opet mama guji guji i tako do ujutro što bi reći da on jednostavno još za sad mora biti zaljepljen za mamu i bok. 

Možda tvoj nije tako ljepljiv kao ovo moje čudeso.

Zaboravila sam napisati da je prvih par noći po ukidanju dojenja spavao bolje i onda se opet vratio na staro tj na buđenja.

----------


## Rivendell

M. isto tako. Ima noci kad uopce ne trazi da se grlimo, svako na svoju stranu, a ima i onih kad moramo zaljepljeni spavati. Nocas na primjer bi se probudio cim ne bih licem bila okrenuta prema njemu. Nekad mu je dosta da ga samo pomazim po ledjima da zna da sam tu.

----------


## littletunafish

a jel tata u tome svemu ima kakvu ulogu? jer, cicu imam samo ja, ali on bi mogao isto nunat i pjevat, zasad mali to ne prihvaća, vama?

----------


## margaretica

> a jel tata u tome svemu ima kakvu ulogu? jer, cicu imam samo ja, ali on bi mogao isto nunat i pjevat, zasad mali to ne prihvaća, vama?


Tu smo mi fulali jer smo isli linijom manjeg otpora skoro 2 godine, najjednostavnije je bilo dati cicu, mali bi zaspao u roku odmah i svi zadovoljni. Da je od pocetka i tata uspavljivao na neki svoj nacin, ne bi bilo problema, pod uvjetom da beba to prihvaca. U biti, mislim da nismo ni imali sansu za drugacije, cim bi mu se prispavalo poceo se savijat prema cici i dok je ne bi imao u ustima, nis od spavanja pa makar se na glavu postavili.

----------


## casa

Moj najmlađi ima tri godine i dojen je do godine i po, a noćna dojenja sam koji mjesec ranije ukinula i još uvijek se budi. I budi se jer je takav, i budio bi se i da ga još dojim i da ga uopće nisam dojila. I mislim da neki ljudi imaju lakši san od drugih i da se bude zauvijek. Samo u nekoj dobi, nauče ne zvat mamu. Moj me pozove, ponekad i treba nešto, tipa vode, piškit, a češće ne treba ništa i odmah nastavi spavat, samo netko mora doći do njega i reći mu Noć je,svi spavamo. Tako da mislim da prestanak dojenja nije uvijek jednako prestanku buđenja.

----------


## Rivendell

> a jel tata u tome svemu ima kakvu ulogu? jer, cicu imam samo ja, ali on bi mogao isto nunat i pjevat, zasad mali to ne prihvaća, vama?


Kod mog moze i tata, ali ne uvijek. Ja sam inzistirala da ga tata vodi spavati kao prvo jer ja uvijek zaspim s njim, a htjela bih malo mira, a kao drugo da si mogu priustit koji izlazak tu i tamo.
Kad mene nema dobar je i tata, problem je kad sam ja tu sto u 70 posto slucajeva zeli samo mene.

----------


## Zrina

Mi se bližimo drugom rođendanu i ja pokušavam ukinuti cjelonoćno višenje na cici. 
Trenutno ga tata vodi spavati i spava s njim i to funkcionira sasvim u redu. Imaju svoj sistem za uspavljivanje i nakon doslovno dva dana protestiranja i plakanja, sad mu dam navečer pusu i on ode sa tatom čitati priču i spavati. Po noći se probudi jednom ili dva put malo zakmeči i natrag zaspi. Ako ja spavam s njim onda je sve po starom: uspavljivanje na cici i buđenje 100 puta i traženje cice.
Obzirom da još uvijek neki puta zna protestirati navečer da oće da ga ja nosim spavati, rekli smo mu da mama ide navečer na posao i za sada je sve ok.
Ujutro prije nego stvarno idem na posao se legnem kod njega da se malo pomazimo i da malo doji i čini mi se da mu sve to skupa nije nekakav veliki problem nego čista navika da po noći u polusnu traži cicu.

----------


## samamama

joj zene drage... evo teme po mojoj mjeri! ja sam se jutros ( opet) digla umornija nego sto sam legla. uzasno, uzasno, uzasno mi je tlaka to cicanje po noci. curica ima 11 mjeseci i ja se blizim svojoj granici izdrzljivosti., sto mi je zao jer sam sina dojila 18 mjeseci i prestao je sam od sebe. Ali ONA, ona je sasvim druga prica i sve to skupa mi lagano ide na zivce.  
sto se tice dojenja, sa njom problemi od pocetka! imala sam 3 mastitisa i hrpu problema, izdajaj, hladi, oblozi, masiraj, miruj.. katastrofa. onda se to sve skupa smirilo sa nekih 4 mjeseca i usli smo u ajmo rec normalniju fazu... osim cinjenice da jos ni jednu noc nije prespavala u komadu i ima i dalje minimalno dva dojenja po noci. sasvim mi je jasno da nije ni gladna ni zedna ( iako pocica sve kad joj dam ) i da joj cica uopce nije potrebna po noci ( stariji je spavao u komadu valjda od 5.tog mjeseca zivota ) , ali kako ides linijom lakseg otpora i nezelis da probudi ostatak kuce-kad vec mora tebe- dam joj cicu. I to je sada stvarno uzasno, uzasno, uzasno naporno. 
ja cijelo vrijeme radim od doma, a kako u toku dana u stvari nista nemozes od nje, jer mi je konstanto na nozi., onda ostanem raditi kad nju stavim spavat, tako da ja legnem oko 11-12. trebala sam poceti raditi van kuce na jesen., ali sada se pojavila jedna nova mogucnost a to je da pocnem raditi vec za 3 tjedna i UOPCE se nemogu zamisliti da nakon ovakvih noci idem raditi sa ljudima.
neznam sta da radim.. probala sam ju oduciti od cice., dam joj dudu, dam joj bocicu sa vodom, mazim ju, nosim.. i na kraju nakon sat i pol joj moram dati cicu jer vise ne mogu., i onda zaspe.
ne znam sta cu.. ali radi ovako neceg zaista dovodim u pitanje cijelo dojenje, samo ovo sta kazete, to nije garancija da ce poceti spavati-ili je?
ps. po danu odspava sat vremena.. znaci nema odmora ni po danu ni po noci  :Sad:

----------


## samamama

vidim da se spominje tata kao alternativa. to kod nas nije moguce, jer on radi i samo preko vikenda je doma. 
znaci katastrofa

----------


## bella77

Kod nas nije uspjelo odvikavanje od noćnog dojenja, nego sam morala ukinuti sve skupa. Isto sam tako počela raditi, noću sam bila budna više nego sam spavala, danju bila zombi. Kad mi je prekipjelo, ukinula sam, isto bez pomoći tate, bilo je gadno samo prvu noć (on plakao, ja ležala pored njega i tješila ga - davala mu dudu i bočicu vode). Ali kad je čovjek na granici izdržljivosti, drugačije ne ide. 
Nakon ukidanja, mali nije počeo spavati cijelu noć, nego je imao još oko 2 buđenja sljedećih godinu dana. Ali i to je manje od 10ak buđenja kako je bilo dok je dojio.

Ja sam ukinula sa 14mj.

----------


## samamama

ja isto mislim da ako ukidas, to mora biti potpuno.. pogotovo kad su tako mali., kad su veci, pa mozes objasniti da cica spava, da je nema do zore, onda je to druga prica., ali ovako.. sve skupa lose :/

----------


## Gabi25

Evo i mene na ovoj temi- ne mogu vise, malena ima 16,5 mj i noći su prestrasne, spava s nama u krevetu i budi se od 3 do 10-15 puta, nekad doslovno svakoj 15 min. I samo cica pomaze, ako joj ne dam odmah razbudi se i onda cirkusira po sat vremena. A ja radim i budim se svaki dan prije 7. Iscrpljena sam, živčana, ne funkcioniram kako treba, na poslu sam niskoristi. Dnevna dojenja mi ne predstavljaju nikakav problem i to ne bi ukidala ali ova noćna iscrpljuju sve nas. I onda je jednu noc ostavim kod bake i spava u komadu od 9 do 3 ujutro! Baka joj da dudu i nastavi spavati do 7! Heeeej, pa kako? Znaci nije joj potrebno kad mene nema ali kad sam tu- ne moze bez cice. Da ju ostavim par noći samu s tatom? Kako da nam svima pomognem da budemo odmorniji i zadovoljniji???

----------


## Nera

Ja još uvijek imam tandem. Vratila sam se raditi i odlučila da nema smisla da curka od 3 i kusur još uvijek ima noćnu pelenu, a dnevnu nema već godinu i pol. Sad sam joj ukinula noćnu cicu pa je stalo i noćno pišanje. 1.tj. je bio pakleni i urlala je i budila nas sve od reda. 2. tj. je bilo bolje, više nije toliko njorgala za cicom, al sam ju 2-3x dizala na WC. 3. tj. je čisto solidan. Piški prije spavanja, stavim ju oko ponoći i izdrži do 5 ujutro. Tad slijedi nagrada - cica ak nije piškila. Ona je već starija i sve joj se da objasniti, al i ona je pokušavala dok je išlo i dok sam se dala maltretirati. Mlađa, s god i pol cica prije spavanja i kad se probudi, ak ne prespava pa zbog žurbe u jaslice i na posao ne ostane kratkih rukava.
Naprosto sam objasnila da je velika cura i da nema smisla da nosi pelene jer su joj već premale, a da ne mre prestati piškiti dokle god cica.

----------


## maca papucarica

Gabi, moj je bio puno mladi kad smo prestajali s nocnim dojenjem ali ja ga nisam ostavljala s tatom jer me bilo frka da ce se, kad se ja vratim, sve nastavit po starom.
Ja sam razdvojila vecernje cicanje od uspavljivanja (cicao je na prematalici nakon kupanja  :Rolling Eyes: ), a za nocna budenja sam ponavljala da cika spava (pa se to nastavilo u nabrajanje svih dragih mu osoba koje isto spavaju i preraslo u svojevrsnu mantru za uspavljivanje).
Bilo je grozno svega par puta (par budenja), grlila sam ga i tjesila, ali je vec kroz 2-3 dana poceo mirnije spavati, puuuno manje se buditi i prihvacati da cika spava.
U 4. mjesecu trudnoce sam prestala sa dojenjem uopce (imao je 14 mjeseci), isto mu rekla da cika spava i bilo nam je problematicno samo jedno popodnevno uspavljivanje.
I sama sam se zacudila kako je lako prihvatio da cika spava.

----------


## Apsu

S kolko dijete moze razumjeti da cica spava? Mastam o razumijevanju te recenice  :Grin:

----------


## maca papucarica

Ne znam s koliko to svako dijete može razumjeti al moj je razumio sa 10 mjeseci.
I ja sam se isto pitala, od njegovog 3. mjeseca  :Wink: :

----------


## Gabi25

Znaci prvo bi trebala razdvojiti uspavljivanje navečer od cicanja? To bi bio prvi korak? 
Ona kuži kad joj nešto pričam, možda bi mogla s tim da cica spava, bas cu probati, sutra je praznik pa se stignem naspavati LOL

----------


## maca papucarica

Ne mogu ti garantirati, ali tako je kod nas bilo.
Citala sam o tome da prije nego savladaju sposobnost samouspavljivanja, kad se probude (zavrse jedan ciklus spavanja i trebaju prijeci u drugi) traze sredstvo uspavljivanja sa kojim su inicijalno zaspali.
Ispalo je da je bilo tako.
Kad je htio nunanje da zaspi, i nocu ga je trazio.
Tek kad sam ga dojila odvojeno od uspavljivanja i uspavljivala lezeci kraj njega i pustajuci ga da se penje po meni, okrece, namjesta, da nade neku svoju taktiku umirivanja, uz cika spava, poceo je spavati.
Sad se probudi 1 (vecinom)-3 (kad nice novi zub) puta nocu i samo mu pruzim ruku kroz resetkice ograde da me osjeti, nasloni svoj obraz na moju ruku i spavamo dalje.
Ako ga probudi ruzan san i bude uznemiren, tiho mu ponavljam da svi spavaju, da je noc, dam ruku i obicno se brzo umiri i zaspi.
Nakon one 7-mjesecne torture, ovo nam je preporod!

----------


## Ginger

Gabi, vec sam pisala svoje iskustvo
Moja srednja je bila ko i tvoja
Ja sam to rjesila tako da sam je uspavala na cici, a onda otisla u boravak spavati (tata je bio i dalje s njom u krevetu)
Prvi put sam se vratila nakon mjesec dana, al ona je nastavila di je stala
Pa sam otisla na jos mjeswc dana i onda je bilo dobro
Burno je bilo kojih tjedan dana, tata ju je nosio i nudio vodu iz kljunasice
Ubrzo to nije bilo potrebno, samo ju je malo pomazito ak se probudi
Tad je bila stara otprilike kao i tvoja malena
Po danu je nastavila cicati do svojih 26 mjeseci

----------


## Bluebella

zanimljiva tema  :Smile:  
moja velika spavalica od kad je propuzao prije desetak dana počeo se buditi i tražiti cicu non stop. malo povuče i nastavi spavati. nekad sam imala filing da mlijeko još nije ni nadošlo a on je već pustio cicu. ispočetka nisam ni kužila koliko često se budi, valjda zato što nisam neispavana od prije, dok jednu noć nisam bilježila i skužila da se budi svakih sat vremena, nekad i 45min. zapravo nije se budio nego bacao, vrtio, lupao nogama i mene i mm i samo cica bi ga smirila.... 




> Evo i mene na ovoj temi- ne mogu vise, malena ima 16,5 mj i noći su prestrasne, spava s nama u krevetu i budi se od 3 do 10-15 puta, nekad doslovno svakoj 15 min. I samo cica pomaze, ako joj ne dam odmah razbudi se i onda cirkusira po sat vremena. A ja radim i budim se svaki dan prije 7. Iscrpljena sam, živčana, ne funkcioniram kako treba, na poslu sam niskoristi. Dnevna dojenja mi ne predstavljaju nikakav problem i to ne bi ukidala ali ova noćna iscrpljuju sve nas. I onda je jednu noc ostavim kod bake i spava u komadu od 9 do 3 ujutro! Baka joj da dudu i nastavi spavati do 7! Heeeej, pa kako? Znaci nije joj potrebno kad mene nema ali kad sam tu- ne moze bez cice. Da ju ostavim par noći samu s tatom? Kako da nam svima pomognem da budemo odmorniji i zadovoljniji???


i onda sam pročitala ovo i skužila da se i ja uskoro vračam na posao i da moram nešto poduzeti. i jesam  :Grin: 
izbacila sam ga ne samo iz našeg kreveta nego i iz naše sobe (njegov krevet ne stane u našu sobu) u njegov krevetić. i eno ga spava ko top  :Shock:  zaspe u 20h, cicu dobije u dnevnom boravku, spustim ga u krevetić, malo dragam po glavi i zaspe, prvo buđnje mu je u 1h, drugo oko 6h i spava onda do 8.... u šoku sam ostala. jutros se u 6 probudio pa sam ga donijela sebi u krevet i ponovno je zaspao oko 7 i do 9 smo spavali.
bila sam spremna na puno više drame oko prebacivanja u drugu sobi, ali izgleda da je on od prije bio spreman na taj korak, ali ja nisam  :Laughing:  prve dvije noći bez njega u krevetu su mi bile dvije najlošije noći od kad sam ga rodila. nisam znala kako da se namjestim, stalno sam mislila da čim zaspem on će se probuditi.... možda sam tri sata spavala ukupno.




> Znaci prvo bi trebala razdvojiti uspavljivanje navečer od cicanja? To bi bio prvi korak? 
> Ona kuži kad joj nešto pričam, možda bi mogla s tim da cica spava, bas cu probati, sutra je praznik pa se stignem naspavati LOL


jesi provela ovo? kako je završilo?

----------


## Gabi25

Bluebella- kako je dvije noći spavala kod moje mame koja joj je davala dudu i vodu na kljunasicu tako sam i ja prvu noc napravila isto- oko 2 se prvi put probudila, zaspala s dudom, pa oko 4h voda o onda u 5:30 sam joj dala cicu. 
Nisam odvajala dojenje od uspavljivanja, i dalje zaspi na cici ali po noći ne dam. 
Ali ne spava ništa bolje, i dalje se budi, loče tu vodu, doslovno, do cca 3h popije 2,5 dcl vode. Tako da ne znam sta bi ti rekla- moje dijete je jednostavno takvo i živim u nadi da ce jednom poceti spavati kako treba.

----------


## Apsu

Ja ne znam šta ću. Padam s nogu toliko da sam sa 10 mjeseci uvela dudu za spavanje u nadi da će si nju uzet kad se probudi. Ma kakvi. On se probudi, ja mu dam dudu, on ju uzme, pogleda me i baci mi ju u glavu  :Rolling Eyes: 
Pa odustanem od silnog nošenja i duda i kljunašica i ljuljanja i dam mu sisu jer ne mogu više, pa je mir sve dok ga ne maknem sa sise. Ne mogu ja spavat ako on nju ima u ustima i žlajfa ju, smeta mi to. Pa vrišti čim ju izvadim.

Za 2 mjeseca idem na posao, u 2 mjeseca ja to moram riješiti.
Po cijeli dan sam s njim, mazim ga i igramo se, često cica, nosim ga u nosiljci svuda sa sobom, po noći mu je krevetić odmah kraj mene, pa šta će mu još sisa u ustima, ko da ne dobiva dovoljo ljubavi preko dana.. ne mogu  :Predaja:

----------


## Bluebella

mi smo dnevno dojenje izbacili jer sad ima tri obroka i ne traži cicu, al po noći nikakva kljunašica ne dolazi u obzir pa taman da je u njoj moje tek izdojeno mlijeko. probala sam par puta dati kljunašicu ali neslavno je završilo, odnosno jednom prihvati i kad skuži da je to bila zamjena za cicu više ne prolazi  :Grin:  lopov mali.
što mi je najčudnije je to da su nam ostala zapravo samo dva poštena dojenje, za spavanje i ujutro kad se probudi, ovo po noći povuče na minut, pusti i stavi prst i njega cica. 

Apsu .. koliko puta po noći se budi?

----------


## Apsu

Zaspi oko 21h. Prvo buđenje je u ponoć kad ja dođem u krevet. Onda se budi u 2,4,5,7 i buđenje u 8.. Ko da je novorođenče. Da ne pričam da ga po pola sata uspavljujem. I tako je već više od 2 mjeseca. Par noći je bilo super kad sam mu dala večeru, al opet sve iz početka. 

Ima 3 dobra obroka i cicu 5 puta minimalno tokom dana. Pa stvarno mislim da nije gladan  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bluebella

uf to je fakat puno buđenja... plus ne zaspe odmah nego ga moraš uspavljivati.
ja sam upravo iz razloga što se vračam na posao polako izbacivala dnevna dojenja jer si mislim da ću lakše preživjeti sa noćnim nego da urla dadilji i da na poslu venem s mišlju da želi cicu.

iako rado bih i noćna dojenja izbacila, meni je već dosta, njemu nije pa ga puštam još malo i nadam se da će on sam prestati tražiti kao što je i po danu prestao, ostavila bi samo za uspavljivanje i za buđenje još neko kratko vrijeme. 
čini mi se da ću morati s tom kljunašicom biti upornija jer naša noćna dojenja nisu ništa drugo nego utjeha, nikakva glad i sl..

----------


## Apsu

Čekaj, znači misliš da je bebi od 10, 11 , 12 mjeseci dovoljno 3 kruta obroka + dojenje za spavanje na večer i dojenje ujutro? Nije gladan?
Mislim, trebam i ja porazmisliti sada o tome kad će biti na čuvanju da mu bude što lakše bez cice, al nekak se vodim onim što pričaju mame- da ako me nema, neće ni tražit dok ne dođem.. Ma ne znam

----------


## Bluebella

ne znam ni ja... improviziram  :Razz:  pratim njega i njegove reakcije i po tome se vodim.
dnevno dojenje je sam izbacivao polako, sad kad mu po danu nudim miče glavu, ako baš inzistiram ugrize me.
moj prije spavanja dobije večeru, uglavnom griz od pira ili zobene, i cicu poslije toga i ide spavati. ova dva buđenja po noći što ima stavim ga na cicu i frajer ravno jednu minutu cica i pusti i zaspe. tek ujutro povuče pošteno. meni to znači da je to samo neka utjeha a ne da je gladan..

p.s. kod mene nije upalilo ako me nema da ne traži cicu. dadilju je izludio do te mjere da se žena izvikala na mene što dojim još uvijek  :Shock:  (naravno da ju više nikad nisam zvala).

----------


## Apsu

Haha ugrize te  :Laughing: 
Da mi je to vidjeti, mi znamo našeg zaebavat, u najjacem zaru borbe sa nekom novom igrackom ili u najkoncentriranijim potezima,izvadim sisu i gotovo, osmijeh i juri na mene otvorenih usta sa 10 metara, nista vise ne postoji  :lool: 

A dadilja.. Đizs, nogom u dupe

----------


## Ginger

Ja ne brojim koliko puta se budi  :Rolling Eyes: 
Zadovoljna sam dok se pristeka i nastavi
S*anje je ako se razbudi pa recimo od 2-4h skace po nama

Apsu, ne trebas smanjivati podoje, bar je to moje iskustvo
Srednja, koja je do 11 mj jela samo cicu, nije nista dramila kad sam pocela raditi

----------


## Mali Mimi

i ja razmišljam nekako kao Ginger, moj se isto tako prišteka i onda brzo zaspi, ima gorih i boljih noći recimo jutros se svakih 10 min vrtio i budio i malo sisao pa bi zaspao ali dobro uspjela sam barem do nekih 5,6  bolje odspavati.

----------


## nanimira

Moja mene ugrize u snu, ja kriknem,ona se nasmije i zaspe opet...i tako već 2 mjeseca...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Zanimljivo pitanje. To sam se sama pitala. Moja se vise voljela dojiti po noci nego tijekom dana. Cak se znalo desiti da ju po danu dojim 1-2x, a po noci 5-6x.  Svasta su mi govorili "pametni" doktori. Od toga da cu je razmaziti, do toga da sam losa majka, jer drzim dijete budno po noci sa cicom. Vec preko godinu dana ne dojim, a moja curka spava cijelu noc. Samo je jedna stvar oostala ista. Pije abnormalne kolicine vode prije spavanja, onda jos negdje oko ponoci popije opet vode (kao deva, stvara zalihu), onda zaspi i tokom dana jako malo pije. Eh, da imam vremeplov, pa da ju imam opet kao bebu sa ovim znanjem.
Ne znam sto da kazem za sve vas koje se budite po noci. Nije bitno je li emocionalna potreba ili je dijete gladno/zedno. Obje su potrebe od velike vaznosti. Izdrzite! Tek kad prestanete s dojenjem, vidjet cete koliko je to vrijeme zapravo kratko trajalo...

----------

